# Best hair straightening products?



## Danielle7 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all!

I have recently began straightening my hair but my straightener isn't the best quality. (It only cost $16, but you get what you pay for right?!) I would really love some opinions on the best *straighteners* you have come across. I am on a budget so I am hoping for one that doesn't cost much more than $50. I would also love some recommendations on good *heat protectant sprays* because I know that using hot tools on your hair daily dries it out and can cause split ends.

I was thinking of buying this heat protectant:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KQ74AI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&amp;m=A2VP262BAO1RIU

This is also the straightener I am thinking about purchasing because it is in my budget and got good reviews:
 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002LIXTFC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&amp;m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

If you have any insight on either of these products that would be great!

The last thing I had questions on is the difference between* cap highlights *and *foil highlights*. I have medium toned dirty blond hair, and I was going to liven it up a bit with some lighter blond highlights. I have had foil highlights done before and I was pretty satisfied with the results. I am just wondering what your opinion was on which one is better. Thanks much and I look forward to hearing from you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chic_chica (Oct 29, 2011)

Personally the best flat iron I've ever used is Rusk. My hairdresser swears by it too...he think it's better than the Chi. 

Its kinda pricey....but totally worth it. 

I used my cousin's Remington flat iron already and didnt like it too much....you see my hair is kinda thick and wavy. I'm not sure which one of the Remington's she has though.

I'm not sure about the hair protectant either. I don't use any on my hair...should probably start using it though.

And about the highlights...sorry but I can't help you there...I have no idea!


----------



## melissakecken (Oct 29, 2011)

Believe it or not, I have tried all kinds of straighting irons and my all time favorite is REVLON, the BLACK one with the gold plates!! Its like $20 at the most and it turns my frizzy wavey hair into so smooth, silky chinese girl like hair!! I will NEVER buy an expensive one again!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 31, 2011)

Heat protectant sprays? I'd recommend Pantene Anti-Thermal Heat Protection Spray. It feels odd at first but it works real well


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 31, 2011)

I have pretty straight hair, but this gets it dead straight and keeps it that way without going wavy by the end of the night: CHI Silk Infusion for heat protection Nexxus Sleek Memory Straightening Spray spritzed liberally, then blown dry with the Aveda paddle brush


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.thebeautyplace.com/tigi-bed-head/330227.html I love this conditioner for straight hair...makes your hair really smooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AliceChu94 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been using Remington's wet to straight flat iron and it's always done the job for me. I have naturally curly/unruly hair and this straightener is the best in my opinion. It takes about 30 seconds to a minute to heat up and it works best on damp hair. I use heat protectant cream by garnier; anti humidity smoothing milk and it works great. Also I use green tea cream that's a thicker consistancy in my hair, but that's because of my hair type. The garnier cream works great for when you're straightening your hair.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 7, 2011)

You said you are on a budget so Im guessing a Chi is out of the question?  But if you do have the money, I recommend it.  I have had mine for almost 6 years now and it is still going strong!  For heat protectant, I have tried the CHI Silk Infusion but really hated it.  What I use is the Biosilk Silk Therapy.  It is amazing for me.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 9, 2011)

I use Tresemme's heat protectant spray. It smells great, it's under 4 bucks, and although it's not geared as to straightened your hair it really does help in doing so and gives your hair a nice sheen without feeling greasy or thick.


----------



## ShortyPirate (Dec 11, 2011)

Definatly try Got-2-B's straightening protectant. I use that all the time, and it is awesome! It was only like $5, but I have found it really works nice.

It has like a balm in it to help staighten your hair while you use your iron.


----------



## imonabhaute (Dec 12, 2011)

I used to have a CHI Iron, but I've been happier with my GHD.  

For heat protectant, I like Nexxus Heat Protexx.  I wash at night, put a tiny dot of 50/50 mix of CHI Silk Infusion and Avon Lotus Shield in and run it through, and let it air dry at night with the ceiling fan on full.  Then the heat protectant in the morning, iron and go!


----------



## mtaylor007 (Jan 9, 2012)

You should try the one I use , it's the Karmin G3 Salon Pro, it's amazing, it has tourmaline ceramic plates that cause less damage, heats up to 460F for all hair textures, and the best of all is that keeps my hair soft, shiny, frizz less and super straight, I luv it !! 
If you are interested I bought it online at {commercial link deleted} .

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Maryask (Feb 10, 2012)

I've tried different brands of products and the best hair straightener for me is [SIZE=9pt]the Karmin G3 Salon Pro,  it works pretty good, removes static and leaves my hair silky and shiny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## NYCstylist (Apr 11, 2012)

Well it does sound like some professional advice is what you need. Hair tools are truly an investment for the care of your hair. Having said that , you do get what you pay for. I'd put these 2 items on your Christmas list and start saving up. They are ridiculously expensive but you get insane results. Remember, you can invest in a tool that is expensive up front but will last you several thousand hours and years , which does pay off in the long run. FHI makes incredible flat irons. The Runway iron will cost you a hefty $450 but the result you get is truly salon results, especially when used with Sedu Thermal smoothing fluid. It's what I use in the salon and recommend to my clients. You should get about 10,000 hours of use and it's coated with 6 layers of pure ceramic, not 2 like most irons. This does improve the straightening power and duration of the blow out. Sedu sells incredible smoothing fluids because they contain argon oil, no it won't make your hair oily and they will protect from the heat. In the event you win the lottery ..... Your hair will ALWAYS look professional if you combine the 2 above with Sedu's Prive Icon Dryer ( no I have no financial or advertising interest in Sedu ). At a whooping $700 you will receive a blow out like no other . All of my stylist use it and it is the best dryer on the market today. We previously used the T3 , until this piece of magic arrived. Do a bit of research on it and you will see why. With a 6 year money back guarantee and 6 year warranty, you can't go wrong. You will probably get about 15,000 hours of blow versus the 2,000 hrs for other expensive dryers. Like I said .... Christmas list! We've actually had clients reduce their appointments due to this dryer ( not so smart financially on our part ) but we do want our clients to be happy and we have more than enough. Our stylist book out 3-4 months for appointments. So there you have the truth on how to achieve a blow out and straightening that would run you about $150.00 a pop in our salon. I would shy away from Remington unless you absolutely can't afford anything else. There are many other low end companies that make better products. I realize you don't have access to beauty suppliers but check out Ulta , they often run sales on good, yet not too expensive products. And, if all else fails ....... Give me a shout. I have several high end flat irons that are now sitting in a box, in a closet, thanks to the FHI Runway iron. Send me a message, I'm happy to help another gal out. No, I won't charge you for it. You can pay for the shipping through PayPal and I'll drop you a $200 iron in the mail. No, I'm not joking. NOW .... Having said that, please everyone, don't hit me up. This offer is just for her since I see a cry for help here. I'm paying it forward, as Oprah would say. Not to mention Hair is my passion! Good luck from NYCstylist! You should be able to obtain my email address from my profile. I don't typically blog so shoot me an email.


----------



## jade121 (Apr 18, 2012)

I would suggest Cortex. It is best hair iron straightener. Beside this you can also Amika, Bellezza  or Karmin.


----------



## HairvenlyHair (May 3, 2012)

I love my ghd straightner - it does an amazing job!!


----------



## Ziesha001 (May 10, 2012)

hey thanks for sharing these products even I was looking for this type of Straightener


----------



## heartsinwonder (May 12, 2012)

My holy grail hair straightener is the Sedu Revolution Flat Iron, I've had it for almost 3 years and I can't live without it. You can find it on Folica.com or Ulta. It doesn't damage my hair like over flat irons and keeps my hair really straight. For heat protectants, I love Tresemme Heat Tamer spray. Kiehl's Heat Protective Silk-Straightening and Kerastase Elixir Ultime are great too!


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Nov 14, 2012)

I use a PYT (Pretty Young Thing) straightener. They're kind of expensive though. $250 is the full price, but since they're mostly found at mall kiosks you can always bargain with the sales rep at the kiosk. I got mine on sale about a year ago for $150 around Christmas time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's amazing. Before I was using a really cheap straightener and my hair was SO dry and damaged. Since I made the switch my hair has had much less split ends and actually feels silky after I straighten it. Still searching for the right heat protectant though.


----------



## xoKeeBuuxo (Mar 12, 2014)

GHD straighteners are good for the price. I just found my Bellezza flat iron on Groupon for $30! So checking out Groupon is a really good idea!


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 1, 2014)

I bought a Karmin Titanium hair straightener for my daughter who has curly hair.   Your should Google it and read all about it.   What Sam loves most about it is the fact that she can have straight or flips or curls, whatever takes her fancy at the time.   What I like is the 3 year manufacturer's guarantee and the fact that we could verify the product's authenticity and register the warranty.


----------



## maru721 (Oct 30, 2014)

I always buy mine online especially at texas beauty supplies, they have great prices for everything! They have a 50% off sale on Hot Tools right now actually.

http://texasbeautysupplies.com/hottoolprofh5.html


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree with Maryask I also have a Karmin G3 Salon Pro Hair Styling Iron, mine is a couple of weeks old.  It works very well and doesn't burn my hair.   I have straight hair but I use this tool to lift the crown, turn under my bangs and the rest of my hair.   I usually use it every day.


----------



## mariechin1234 (Dec 30, 2014)

If you want really nice straight hair, use Herbal Essance's Pin Straight spray. it really makes your hair pin straight. just straighten your hair and spray it on.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 4, 2016)

Update as of 06/04/2016.

 I've passed my G3 Salon Pro to my daughter in Holland and replaced it with the Salon Series heat styling iron - my hair is dead straight. I still use the Pro Naturals Moroccan argan oil leave in treatment/heat protector.


----------



## angela17 (Sep 18, 2016)

Can anyone tell me their experience with Chi Straight Guard Smoothing Cream?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thuytinh (Sep 20, 2016)

i got my hair straightener from this guide, it is doing well and i love it, i hope it is also useful with you ^^

 (link removed)


----------



## Madhuri Verma (Sep 21, 2016)

The Sedu Revolution is my favorite iron for straightening thick, frizzy hair! If my iron died I don't know what I would do.  You can Purchase online from Amazon and price is $134.99 !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryware77 (Oct 18, 2016)

For me GKhair Flat Iron works in the best manner as it is affordable and makes my hair straightened in best quality. Moreover, you can use GKhair Thermalstyleher cream which is a heat protectant but I would recommend you this product to use it before blow drying your hair.


----------



## angela17 (Oct 19, 2016)

The Sedu revolution is great! I love the design, and the effects are amazing..


----------



## Lin1018 (Oct 19, 2016)

angela17 said:


> Can anyone tell me their experience with Chi Straight Guard Smoothing Cream?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry, can't help you with Chi Straight Guard Smoothing Cream can only suggest you have a look at what I have been using. Karmin Heat Protection &amp; Shining Spray with argan oil, applied to damp hair or Pro Naturals Moroccan argan oil (this is a leave in treatment I always apply to damp hair). My hair is dead straight &amp; I shampoo approx every 4 days and heat style after shampoo. No heat damage and the argan oil seems to be a 1st class heat protectant, been using it since 2014. Hair is very shiny, holds styling for the 4 days, no split ends and feels smooth and soft.


----------



## angela17 (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll try, thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am at the moment using Loreal Smooth Intense Ultimate Straight Perfecting Balm , and  by so far it's great!


----------



## MyStraightHairSolutions (Dec 21, 2017)

For hair straighteners, I've found the best results with Chi, HSI, Remington, and Babyliss. These are all quality brands with varying prices/quality within their product line. The babylisspro titanium hair straigthener is pricey, but has worked wonders for me in the past (on my hair and my clients).


----------



## 25R (Dec 29, 2017)

Loreal Studio Pro Sleek it is a good and affordable choice. It doesn't really work with the frizziness but it helps a lot when it comes to straightening the hair.


----------



## rebeccasteward (Dec 29, 2017)

Karmin G3 Salon Pro Hair Styling Iron .. What does it cost?


----------



## kanzy (May 4, 2018)

You should avoid hair straighting products because hair straighteners destroy the natural health of hair.


----------



## Lin1018 (May 9, 2018)

rebeccasteward said:


> Karmin G3 Salon Pro Hair Styling Iron .. What does it cost?


Just seen your question Rebecca - take a look at their website karminhairtools.com it will have prices listed (.karminhairtools.com/karmin-g3-salon-pro.html) I think it is on special now around $50 or thereabouts, but double check yourself. Well worth it.


----------



## mchambers1941 (May 17, 2018)

CurlyWoman said:


> I, of course, think curly hair is best   but if you must, you might want to straighten without a flat iron to keep your hair a little more healthy.


Haha I wonder why @CurlyWoman    I try to avoid using a flat iron. I like to use shaping milk, curling mousse, or curl cream that is cheap and will keep my hair under control without making it too crunchy.


----------



## amberjamil99 (Jan 10, 2019)

You should always put heat protector on the hair before straightening it.


----------

